# Chief complaint-I recently read



## Mimi26 (Sep 2, 2010)

I recently read something about the fact that "here to establish primary care physician" is not a valid chief complaint but I can't remember where I read it.

Does anyone have any information about this issue?  Gosh I hope so! 

Thanks so much,


----------



## NESmith (Sep 7, 2010)

*Chief Complaint*

In the Coding Edge June 2009 pg 35 in the box the first statement reads; A chief complaint is a medically-necessary reason for the patient to meet with the physician. If there is no chief complaint the service is preventive and should be reported using a non-preventive medicine code. I hope that helps and maybe this is where you read it.


----------



## Anita Johnson (Sep 9, 2010)

*CC can be in the HPI*

You can pull the Chief Complaint from the HPI. If your doctor discusses 3 chronic illnesses for example, or states that the patient is "feeling tired". Then choose your level of E/M from the appropriate section based on the rest of the note. Best wishes.


----------



## dkingconsult (Oct 21, 2010)

I have been searching and searching for an answer and hope you can help!  

I am not sure if this is allowable for an established follow up cheif of complaint. 

*CC: Feeling Better*


----------

